# Uk spouse visa and passport name change



## stars123 (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, I have my maiden name on my spouse visa and now I have a new passport in my married name but I still have a year left before I need to re-new my visa. I am going on a holiday soon and I was wondering if anyone knows if I can leave and return to the UK on my new passport in my married name and my visa in my maiden name.

Many thanks!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It's going to be difficult, if not impossible for you to travel outside of the UK... the name on your BRP _must_ match the name in your passport.

Having your BRP changed to your married name is easy enough to do _in theory_, but in practice, not so much... you're looking at *3-4 month* wait (the poster 2farapart can vouch for this), and you must turn in your passport, along with your current BRP in order for this to be done... there is no "priority" service for this type of request.


----------



## serenitydigital (Mar 12, 2013)

*Expidited Service*

Actually there are services in the U.K. that can provide a more timely update of your BRP. I would suggest using google as a start. The one's we have seen can do it from 48 hours upward. Depending on the amount you are willing to spend.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Super Premium Service at a surcharge £6000 over and above the regular Premium Appointment fee is geared towards visa applicants who require a BRP and makes no mention of accepting people who have an approved visa and just need a new BRP because of a change of name or similar situation.

There is also no mention of any "Priority" service in either the guidance notes or on the "Replacement BRP" application form.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stars123 said:


> Well, I have my maiden name on my spouse visa and now I have a new passport in my married name but I still have a year left before I need to re-new my visa. I am going on a holiday soon and I was wondering if anyone knows if I can leave and return to the UK on my new passport in my married name and my visa in my maiden name.


That's no trouble at all. Show both passports where needed. If you are extra cautious, slip in your marriage certificate for good measure. No need to transfer your visa to your new passport.
Since you don't have BRP, you don't need to worry about it. When you renew your visa, your BRP will be in the new name.


----------



## nishakbhesania (Nov 6, 2013)

*How did it go?*



stars123 said:


> Well, I have my maiden name on my spouse visa and now I have a new passport in my married name but I still have a year left before I need to re-new my visa. I am going on a holiday soon and I was wondering if anyone knows if I can leave and return to the UK on my new passport in my married name and my visa in my maiden name.
> 
> Many thanks!!




Hello,

I am in the same situation as you. I'd like to know if carrying my old passport with my maiden name and visa (along with my marriage certificate) will be enough to get me back into the UK. Hope it worked out for you! Thanks!


----------



## Mk13 (Mar 14, 2014)

I think if you have a BRP then you must apply for a new one if you have changed your passport - I'm in the process myself but I can't find any priority services for BRP change. Some have posted waiting times of 6-8 weeks... Really frustrating


----------



## melford (Aug 20, 2012)

Can I please double check others experience in this scenario…

I've just renewed my passport which included a name change from my maiden name to my married name. My spousal visa in my now expired passport in my maiden name. 

When I called the UKBA they advised I had to process the paperwork (Transfer of Conditions - TOC) and pay the fee to change my name on my visa.

My current spousal visa doesn't expire until July 2015 so I'm just wondering if I could carry both passports and my marriage certificate. The guy from the UKBA said this is generally only acceptable in cases where you have just renewed your passport and not changed your name so I wanted to see what others have done in this scenario. 

FYI: My visa was pre BRP.

Appreciate any insight anyone could give.

Thanks!


----------

